# CAT or DEERE



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Have a question for all you pros out there? I have a 310E JD hoe and a 928 CAT Loader I landed a pretty nice large account and am thinking of buying a pushbox. However I can't decided what I want to put it on. I am thinking the CAT with a 14ft ProTech push box. Then I could still use my Deere to stack with. Basically I would just use the CAT at the school parking lot then at the church parking lot where everything is open with nothing to get in the way. Anyone have an idea for me let me know


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

illiniplower;579034 said:


> Have a question for all you pros out there? I have a 310E JD hoe and a 928 CAT Loader I landed a pretty nice large account and am thinking of buying a pushbox. However I can't decided what I want to put it on. I am thinking the CAT with a 14ft ProTech push box. Then I could still use my Deere to stack with. Basically I would just use the CAT at the school parking lot then at the church parking lot where everything is open with nothing to get in the way. Anyone have an idea for me let me know


I would say the other way around. You can put a decent size pusher on a backhoe and use the Cat for stacking. It will push alot more snow up onto a pile than a 310 will. And if worse comes to worse, use the Cats regular bucket for pushing too. JMO


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing as no fear if something happens to the 310 you could still use the pusher on the cat


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

maybe just get the pusher with a bucket mount, not the dirrect SS mount, that way you can go eighter way


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;579226 said:


> maybe just get the pusher with a bucket mount, not the dirrect SS mount, that way you can go eighter way


He's not even using a SS, so why would he get that mount?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah, I agree with the others, get a push box for the backhoe. If something goes wrong you can always throw it on the loader. jmo


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I'll just look into getting one and if I do then maybe switch it back and forth and see what I like better. With the backhoe I know just driving down the road bounces so bad and I would have to drive about 8 miles from the two locations didnt know how well it would ride, but its all trial and error. Thanks again


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

JD Dave- Some people feel the need to comment on everything whether they know about it or not. We are not all as wise as you! Maybe someday, but until then I will stick to chiming in on what I know about. Hopefully others may take note.

Illiniplower- I too agree with 12' bucket mounted for the backhoe and always have the ability to use it for the loader or just use the loader bucket for stacking. It is probably bigger than the backhoe bucket anyway isn't it?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes i read the statement wrong , i thought he was ruffeuring to a SS, with a JD combination.. 

my mistake


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

If It's not a CAT it must be a DOG!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

If it was me I would either get a 12 foot or 14 foot pusher for a backhoe and throw it on either machine. I work with some guys that use 14 foot backhoe pushers on thier loaders and then the next year throw it on thier backhoe for a different job. I think DLC used a 12 foot loader pusher on thier 310 a couple of years ago and that worked also so that might be a way to go too. I dont know from personal experience but the 14 foot might be to big for a 310. I have used my 10 foot compact pusher on any thing I can get my hands on and it nice to have a in between size that is flexable with what ever gets thrown at you.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

12' backhoe model so you can use it on both if needed.


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

I like running the loaders better for visibilty. Some loader model pushers have higher sides than the backhoe model.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

what brand of pusher are you looking at?.


----------

